# tmobile/orange merger (improve your signal by opting in)



## WWWeed (Oct 12, 2010)

> Customers of Orange and T-Mobile will soon be able to hop between the two mobile networks.
> 
> The deal is one of the first practical benefits from the  recent merger of the two firms, which have 30 million customers  combined.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11199786

Well It looks like the orange/tmobile merger has finally happened as you can now 'opt in' and use both orange and tmobiles phone signal for free! it currently only works for 2G services such as calls and text but it will be expanded for 3G soon! still at least that means customers will be able to make calls in places they couldn't before!

orange customers go here:
https://kareena.orange.co.uk/share/

tmobile customers go here:
http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/share/


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 12, 2010)

Want it for my 3g dongle.

that is all.


----------



## rivertree (Oct 12, 2010)

Off topic but are there any cheap sim only deals out there. I want 2000 minutes for peanuts on a rolling contract  along with at least 1 GB data allowance


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 12, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> Want it for my 3g dongle.
> 
> that is all.


 
I've been assured its on its way! so hopefully you wont be waiting to long!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 12, 2010)

I got notified of this and rocked up to sign up for it. Only to be met with a host of warnings about ways in which my phone won't operate properly any more so sacked it. My t mobile signal isn't bad enough to warrant my phone being confused for.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 12, 2010)

Excellent, just done this. Nice of Orange to send me a text informing me of this...


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 13, 2010)

Just opted in on Orange. Bit confused though, do I just set my phone to 'roaming' to take advantage of this? I'm using an HTC Desire. Got my confirmation texts from Orange and everything but the set up pages on the Orange site aren't too specific on what I should do...

Or am I being thick?


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2010)

Just make sure your phone is set to 'Automatic' on the Phone Settings> Network page. 

I've found it's massively improved reception on my phone - I used to have to stand in a couple of sweet spots, but now I can walk around my house! Literally, my phone is now mobile in the home.


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Just make sure your phone is set to 'Automatic' on the Phone Settings> Network page.



Thanks for that! I also had to select a new network...

Wireless & Networks > Mobile Networks > Network Operators > Search Networks

Then a new network appeared saying 'Orange-TMobile' which I selected and now I'm all set.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 14, 2010)

rivertree said:


> Off topic but are there any cheap sim only deals out there. I want 2000 minutes for peanuts on a rolling contract  along with at least 1 GB data allowance


 
Look at "o2 simplicity" Not sure about the data side though...


----------



## salem (Oct 14, 2010)

Would have been very useful a couple of years back when I moved into a t-mobile blackspot (in NW3) soon after signing a new contract with them


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 14, 2010)

Redeyes said:


> Just opted in on Orange. Bit confused though, do I just set my phone to 'roaming' to take advantage of this? I'm using an HTC Desire. Got my confirmation texts from Orange and everything but the set up pages on the Orange site aren't too specific on what I should do...
> 
> Or am I being thick?


 
no your not being thick, it is a tad confusing.

As long as your phone is set to 'automatic network selection' or similar you wont need to do a thing, it will automatically 'roam' and find the best quality network.

For example if your a orange customer your phone won't be able to pick up T-Mobile signal if it's set to 'manual network selection' (and viceversa).

TBH its pretty unlikely your phone would be set to 'manual network selection' unless someone has been messing around with the settings


----------



## Angelbabe1uk (Feb 11, 2011)

*Orange merger with T-Mobile*

*I signed up for this last year and has only now been activated on my phone
BUT!
I no longer have any signal in my house since they have done this! 
I am really annoyed & disgusted with this happening as my Orange signal was 100% & i had 3 bars and even a 3G signal in my house b4 they did this!
My phone has been rendered useless in my house and ive had to BUY a vodafone pay as you go phone to be able to keep in touch with my family as im disabled!
I have emailed Orange to complain & have asked them to either switch it back to how it was b4 or boost there signal otherwise i shall be ending my contract in may when it is due to end!*


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm OUTRAGED!¬!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

Angelbabe1uk said:


> *I signed up for this last year and has only now been activated on my phone
> BUT!
> I no longer have any signal in my house since they have done this!
> I am really annoyed & disgusted with this happening as my Orange signal was 100% & i had 3 bars and even a 3G signal in my house b4 they did this!
> ...


 
You may be able to go back to just using an orange signal by changing the settings on your phone. Perhaps speak to orange or to whichever company your phone is made by to see if this is possible.

My signal has been a lot better since I opted in tbh.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 11, 2011)

Switch off roaming on your phone, you fucking lunatic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

souljacker said:


> Switch off roaming on your phone, you fucking lunatic


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2011)

Angelbabe1uk said:


> *I signed up for this last year and has only now been activated on my phone
> BUT!
> I no longer have any signal in my house since they have done this!
> I am really annoyed & disgusted with this happening as my Orange signal was 100% & i had 3 bars and even a 3G signal in my house b4 they did this!
> ...


 
My eyes!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't get it. It's supposed to just switch to whichever signal is strongest. 

Clearly not working then.


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 11, 2011)

I am on t-mobile, and since all of this has come in to play, by internet connection has got more and more shite. I think Orange users are nicking it all.

I may have to start typing in a larger coloured font


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 11, 2011)

This is true.  My tmobile dongle is well worse than it used to be.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm an Orange user, and it's been da shizzle for me - in fact, the exact opposite of little ms bluefont.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm an Orange user, and it's been da shizzle for me - in fact, the exact opposite of little ms bluefont.


 
Same with me - and I have loved it so much I am going to type this in *ORANGE*


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 11, 2011)

fractionMan said:


> This is true.  My tmobile dongle is well worse than it used to be.


 


kyser_soze said:


> I'm an Orange user, and it's been da shizzle for me - in fact, the exact opposite of little ms bluefont.


 
cunting cunts.
(the providers - not you guys)


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Same with me - and I have loved it so much I am going to type this in *ORANGE*



I always had trouble with T-Mobile on Brixton Hill but now it switches to Orange automatically and it's cool. I;m so happy I'll post this in pink.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I always had trouble with T-Mobile on Brixton Hill but now it switches to Orange automatically and it's cool. I;m so happy I'll post this in pink.



Cool


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 11, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Cool



I only chose T-Mobile cos they sponsored a pro-cycling team which wore pink


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2011)

Sent via T-mobile& Orange 3g


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 11, 2011)

Just signed up, switched over from Orange and TMobile and thought it was already the case!


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking back, why did I go to all the hassle of typing that post on my iPhone? It's not like urban supports that 'Sent from my shiny adorable little toy' feature...


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 11, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Looking back, why did I go to all the hassle of typing that post on my iPhone? It's not like urban supports that 'Sent from my shiny adorable little toy' feature...



Just type in it.

Sent from my Amstrad.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 13, 2011)

this is excellent - just tried it out (i didn't used to be able to get reception in my flat apart from sometimes in random parts of my room), and it's now ticketty boo


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 15, 2011)

does it work for PAYG phones?


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 16, 2011)

yup


----------

